# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Site dangereux

## tanaka59

Hello 

Est ce que ce site est frauduleux : http://www.batteries-pc-portable.fr/ ??? 

Merci de me donner un avis

----------


## Auteur

bonjour,

le franais est approximatif (il y a des fautes ici et l). Le site n'a pas d'adresse postale, juste un e-mail.

Et voici une discussion pour te faire un avis :
http://forum.lesarnaques.com/litige-...u-t110146.html

Et pourquoi tu ne cherches pas  acheter ta batterie dans un magasin ou directement au fabricant ?

----------


## tanaka59

Trop tard , j'ai command  ::(: 

Je lance une opposition  Paypal ? 

 belle arnaque  ::?:

----------


## Auteur

> Trop tard , j'ai command 
> 
> Je lance une opposition  Paypal ?


Je ne peux pas te conseiller, dsol.

----------


## droggo

Koe,

Quel est l'intrt de demander conseil quand on a dj fait la btise ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

..

----------


## Bluedeep

> Trop tard , j'ai command 
> 
> Je lance une opposition  Paypal ?


Sur quelle base ? sur le fait que tu as lu quelque part sur le net que c'tait des mchants ? soyons srieux ....

Si tu as pay via paypal et que tu ne reois pas ta commande, tu pourras toujours ouvrir une procdure de litige  ce moment (par exemple dans 2 ou 3 semaines, sachant que tu as au maximum 45 jours).

Mais je trouve curieux de commander sur un site sans faire de recherches basiques(rien qu'avec l'url) sur le net et de venir APRES demander un avis.




> belle arnaque


Un peu tlphone, non ? rien que la gueule du site constitue une alerte. 

Que  Mme Michu, concierge rue de Lap  Paris, cela ne lui saute pas aux yeux, admettons, mais  un gars qui bosse dans l'IT ????   :8O: 

Sinon, en allant sur l'AFNIC, on voit que le registrar est une boite allemande et le contact admin du site est 

TheFlyingMedia 
81, rue Reaumur
75002 Paris 
France 
Tl :+33 1 83 62 30 29

Le contact technique est ;

GoDaddy.com, Inc. 

14455 N. Hayden Rd. #219,
85260 Scottsdale 
tats-Unis 
Tl :+1 4805058800 
cctldinfo@godaddy.com 

Qui est lui mme un registrar  ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

Hello 

J'ai reu la batterie douteuse le 10 aout . Je suis all la chercher aujourd'hui  ::?: 

Aprs ouverture du colis j'ai remarque une chose : 10,8volt, 5200mAh (lieu de 4400 comme demand et not sur la facture d'achat ... ) , aucun "wattage" .

Sur celle d'origine c'est de 48Wh . 

J'ai test la batterie et c'est vraiment plus que douteux  ::weird::  j'ai laiss en charge jusqu' 100 % . La batterie atteint les 100% mais alors niveau estimation de la dure de rechargement c'est du n'importe quoi . 

A 70% j'tait  30 minute encore pour charger puis  75 je suis retomb  34 minute ( un retour en arrire plus que douteux  ::weird::  ) .

Avec l'ordi en mode conomique en ne faisant rien l'ordi me dit qu'il en a pour 5h13 d'autonomie (ce qui est compltement sur realiste  :8O: , avec celle d'origine c'etait 3h30 , voir 4h maxi jamais plus  )

Avec le logiciel battery bar j'ai une estimation de 2h35 d'autonomie et dans la configuration de la jauge de microsoft (2h35 ). Idem la pourcentage n'est jamais le mme , si battery bar est  79% , la jauge PC indique 80% (donc erreur de 1% )

La capacit maximal de la battery reu est de 47550mWh en 30 minute je suis pass  37500 mWh (entre 100% et 90% de dcharge j'ai quasi entre 0,5% et 1% de perte  la minute / minute et demi 

Il me reste la batterie d'origine qui est quasi HS (plus que 10 minutes de tenu ) . Puis je la laisser en place en attendant ( d'en trouver une et une "vraie").

Puis en commander une directement en magasin type boulanger ou darty ? ( le pc est a la base originaire de boulanger , c'est un asus A72J (A32K72) )

Merci de me tuyauter  ::lol::  (pour reparer cette erreur )

----------


## Ble4Ch

Bonjour,

Pour le site tout d'abord, de toute manire le site est en .fr (donc juridiction franaise), passe par Paypal etc... Niveau litige, vous tes  peu prs couvert si jamais il y a besoin.

Pour la batterie, tant mieux qu'elle soit 5200 mAh au lieu de 4400... Erreur sur le site ou erreur de commande ou erreur d'emballage... En tout cas c'est  votre avantage, pourquoi se plaindre ??
Pour info, le mAh correspond  la quantit de milliAmpres fournis par heure. Donc, plus le nombre est grand, plus elle tient en gros (je ne suis lectricien, ni lectronicien, ni quoi que ce soit, donc l'explication est simple mais les faits y sont^^).

Aprs, pour l'estimation de l'autonomie, il me semble que c'est la carte mre qui gre cela, par le biais d'un firmware de gestion de la batterie (les pros hardwares sont ici ??), donc rien  voir avec la batterie.. Et de toute manire, a serait bien la premire fois que cette estimation est exacte  ::):  Troll inside^^

Enfin, que demander  une batterie ? Qu'elle tienne la charge, qu'elle alimente en continu le PC, et je crois que c'est  peu prs tout.. Ah si, le voltage doit tre le mme.
Si tout cela est respect, je ne vois pas le soucis.

EDIT : si tu veux un site de batteries fiable : www.aboutbatteries.com

----------


## tanaka59

Non je fait pas confiance a about batterie .

Puis je commander en magasin (boulanger ou darty )une batterie  ? 

Merci

----------


## Auteur

> Puis je commander en magasin (boulanger ou darty )une batterie  ?


Qui ne tente rien n'a rien... Tu peux donc toujours demander  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pour info, le mAh correspond  la quantit de milliAmpres fournis par heure.


C'est une rponse ambige en franais. 
Des mAh c'est des *mA . h* (mA multipli par des heures) pas des *mA / h* (ce qui ne voudrait rien dire mais ce lit "milliampres par heure", comme km/h se lit "kilomtres par heure" mais lui veut dire quelque chose).

----------


## Ble4Ch

Merci pour la correction  ::):

----------


## andry.aime

> Quel est l'intrt de demander conseil quand on a dj fait la btise ?


Pour se faire plus de mal  ::pastaper::

----------


## mala92

J'ai dj command sur ce genre de site : batterie pour mon portable Compaq.
Pareil, c'tait un .fr, je me suis rendu compte que ce n'tait pas un site franais par le dlai de livraison (trs long). La batterie n'tait pas cher du tout, elle est de moyenne qualit, je ne m'en plains pas. Vu le prix, faut pas demander la lune.  ::oops:: 

Si comme le dit Auteur, le franais est approximatif c'est que c'est un site chinois traduit par un robot.




> Envoy par tanaka59
> 
> Puis je commander en magasin (boulanger ou darty )une batterie ?
> 
> 
> Qui ne tente rien n'a rien... Tu peux donc toujours demander


Sinon, des sites, bien franais, comme rueducemmerce vendent des batteries.

----------


## pmithrandir

Que la batterie tienn plus longtemps me semble tout a fait normal... a voir en ralit ce que ca donne.
Elle est plus grosse que celle d'origine.(en volume d'electricit)

Pour a charge, je pense que tu devrais attendre d'avoir fait plusieurs cycle de charge pour voir ce que ca vaut vraiment. il est possible qu'elle doivent se calibrer un peu, voir que els composant chimiques prennent le temps de se stabiliser.

Bref, teste et voit ce que ca donne dans les prochains jours.

La seule chose a vrifier par contre, c'est la temperature en fonctionneement et durant la charge... histoire de pas griller le PC. Avec les batteries bas de gamme / contrefaite, je crois qu'il y a des danger d'explosion / fuite.

----------


## mahdid216

Salut  tous. Dsol de dterrer un vieux sujet, mais je suis nouveau sur le forum et moi aussi j'ai besoin de l'avis d'un site qui est cens m'envoyer une batterie neuve pour mon PC. Le voici http://www.batterie-pcportable.fr/... J'ai dj pay par CB et j'ai bien peur de m'tre bien fait pigeonner! Donc, si quelqu'un a un avis  donner sur ce site, merci de me le donner, SVP, pour au cas ou s'en est une, d'arnaque, que je fasse opposition. Mahdid.

----------


## tanaka59

> Salut  tous. Dsol de dterrer un vieux sujet, mais je suis nouveau sur le forum et moi aussi j'ai besoin de l'avis d'un site qui est cens m'envoyer une batterie neuve pour mon PC. Le voici http://www.batterie-pcportable.fr/... J'ai dj pay par CB et j'ai bien peur de m'tre bien fait pigeonner! Donc, si quelqu'un a un avis  donner sur ce site, merci de me le donner, SVP, pour au cas ou s'en est une, d'arnaque, que je fasse opposition. Mahdid.


Salut

As tu utilis paypal ou as tu pay directement avec ton numro de carte ?

Au quel cas si tu as pay avec ton numro de carte direct sur le site , je te conseille te faire opposition. Par contre le paiement ne sera pas rembours si tu mets ta carte en opposition car tu as consenti au paiement ... donc pas de prise en charge en cas de fraude ... C'est du litige commercial. 

Ce genre de site vend des batteries contrefaites. Et malheureusement cela pullule , et c'est seulement que lorsqu'on s'aperoit de la supercherie qu'il est trop tard. 

La batterie ou l'acu commande est systmatique une contrefaon , tu reois pas le bon modle ou une vulgaire copie ... Donc la somme que tu as pay sur le site c'est dans le baba :/

Pour passer commande d'une "bonne batterie" , je conseille :

Site du fabricant de l'appareil
http://www.aboutbatteries.com/ 
Conrad
Pearl
Inmac
Les magasins Boulanger (souvent des batteries gnrique mais au moins on sait d'ou vient la marchandise ...)

 ::ccool::

----------


## Sunchaser

Le seul site dangereux que je connais, c'est celui ou je regarde mes comptes.
Quand je vois tous les "moins" qui s'accumulent, je me demande quel virus a bien pu contaminer mon compte ...  ::aie:: 
Une femme peut tre ? ...  ::aie::

----------


## tanaka59

> Salut  tous. Dsol de dterrer un vieux sujet, mais je suis nouveau sur le forum et moi aussi j'ai besoin de l'avis d'un site qui est cens m'envoyer une batterie neuve pour mon PC. Le voici http://www.batterie-pcportable.fr/... J'ai dj pay par CB et j'ai bien peur de m'tre bien fait pigeonner! Donc, si quelqu'un a un avis  donner sur ce site, merci de me le donner, SVP, pour au cas ou s'en est une, d'arnaque, que je fasse opposition. Mahdid.


Salut

Du nouveau pour ton achat "suspect" ?

----------


## mahdid216

> Salut
> 
> Du nouveau pour ton achat "suspect" ?


Bonjour. Oui, le produit est arriv et a fonctionne trs bien malgr tout. Je me suis fait du soucis pour rien.

----------


## Finette23

Idem pour moi. 
J'ai command sur le site batteries-pc-portable.fr un peu vite et aprs j'ai lu des avis ngatifs de gens qui n'avaient jamais reu leur batterie. J'ai voulu annuler la transaction sur Paypal mais cela n'est pas possible. Finalement au bout de 3 semaines, j'ai bien reu ma batterie et elle fonctionne !!! OUF !

----------


## blaise8

Le site http://www.batteries-pc-portable.fr/ est une arnaque. Provenance chine, dlai 3 semaine. La batterie livre ne charge pas. Le service client rpond en anglais uniquement, ils me demandent un tas de photos de mon pc, de l'ancienne batterie, etc.. ensuite ils me demandent de renvoyer la batterie en chaine  mes frais.... A fuir !!

----------

